# What "flavor" Touareg would you like?



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

Which Touareg do you feel would fit your needs best?
[edit]The forum software censored the four hundred twenty horsepower for the W12.[/edit]


[Modified by candywhitepassat, 3:45 AM 12-2-2002]


----------



## vwnc (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (candywhitepassat)*

I voted for the V10 TDI, but I hope that VW will keep the price down as far as possible. There is definitely room for a premium for this engine, but there is a lot of competition in the $45K - $52K market that is very good (i.e. new Lexus GX). If the Touareg lands north of $60K, it could be too much.


----------



## Mr Wolf (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (vwnc)*

I said I5 TDI. I'd like to see a TDI as an option in the base model and for it to be less than $50K CDN. This whole concept of the $60K USD V10 TDI Touareg is ridiculous. I'd rather buy a Passat and a GTI for that price


----------



## Scott Koschwitz (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (Mr Wolf)*

I voted for the V6 TDI. I like the balance of good horsepower, great torque (not specified, but you know will have it), mileage, towing capability, and a (hopefully) reasonable price.
It's early in the voting now, but note how the top three choices are all TDIs.










[Modified by Scott Koschwitz, 9:46 AM 12-2-2002]


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (candywhitepassat)*

The 3 models for 2004 are the touareg V6, the touareg V8 and the Touarag V8X. I have a list of the option pkgs and colors on each model.


----------



## seitz (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (jrdlr)*

JRDLR, Can you e-mail me more information on the brochures and options? My wife and I are ready to put a deposit down (is anyone even taking deposits?). 

[Modified by seitz, 8:50 PM 12-4-2002]


[Modified by seitz, 9:03 PM 12-4-2002]


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (seitz)*

We are taking deposits at MSRP for Vortex memebers.


----------



## seitz (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (jrdlr)*

jrdlr,
Please send me a private e-mail so I can discuss this more with you. My e-mail is listed in my "bio."
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## josh1.8T (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (seitz)*

jrdlr,
When do you think the US specs will be made available to the public? My wife and I will also be buying one espescially now that car and driver supposedly has the V8 listed at around 39,500 to start. Do you know if these numbers will stay true? Any information you have would be great. You can also email me as well.
Josh


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (josh1.8T)*

options:
park distance control
4 zone climatronic
sound system 1
convin. pkg
KX pkg
navigation system
top winter pkg.
> colors:
> off-road grey
> venetian green
> reed green
> shadow blue
> Blue silver
> black
> colorado red
> wheat beige


----------



## seitz (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (jrdlr)*

jrdlr,
Thanks for all the info!!! One more for you though... If you have time, could you please explain what is included in some of those packages. 
Thanks and I will try to contact you in the future about a deposit.
Adam


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (seitz)*

what the heck is a v8x????


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (foofighter28)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what the heck is a v8x????[HR][/HR]​It's a Touareg with a V8 and the "Extreme" off-road package. It comes with an electronic rear sway bar that disconnects itself to give more wheel travel should it be needed.


----------



## catwell (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (jrdlr)*

Do you have the following info for "US" Touaregs:
Date we shall see this veh here?
Price & options for US-or, where might I obtain this info?
power options (ie. v10t, v8)?
Does VW have "overseas delivery"?


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (catwell)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do you have the following info for "US" Touaregs:
Date we shall see this veh here? *Summer 2003*
Price & options for US-or, where might I obtain this info? *hasn't been released yet*
power options (ie. v10t, v8)? *V6 and V8; delayed intro on V10 TDI*
Does VW have "overseas delivery"? *they will soon*[HR][/HR]​


----------



## BKVR6 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (candywhitepassat)*









I sat in one at the Essen Motor show and it was Awsome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (BKVR6)*

gotta vote TDI...i'm leaning toward the V10.. it has to be less then 60K for sure.. not that the competition is offering a diesel option right?


----------



## amdmaxx (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (TDI-NEVER-DIE)*

is it ever coming to America though?


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (amdmaxx)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is it ever coming to America though?[HR][/HR]​Yup, it's supposed to be a delayed intro.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (jrdlr)*

I'd like a work horse edition


----------



## trevorc (May 28, 2002)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (G60ING)*

ME too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! scrap this luxury BS stuff.... VW should get back to basics and get us 'peoples cars'


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (TDI-NEVER-DIE)*

Also voted for V10 TDI. I could also go for the 4.2L V8, though.








But I know that the latest generation diesels are smooth, powerful, and relatively quiet. 
It would be nice with a 3rd row seat to keep with the competition.
I just feel the recession is going to get worse before it gets better.
The bad economy (worldwide) may limit its success.


----------



## LelloBeetle (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (Der Meister)*

V10 TDI - and not just because everybody else wants it....it's just all that lovely torque...yummmm
BTW - is Shadow Blue the one used in the press pics taken with the Touareg on the cliff overlooking the ocean?


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (BKVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








I sat in one at the Essen Motor show and it was Awsome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amdmaxx (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (vwsteve)*

v10 TDi all the way.. $65000 for it is a lot though..


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (amdmaxx)*

I want a blue V8? Has anyone heard about pricing on the V8 yet? The local dealership is beginning to take deposits now!!!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (navybean)*

I can't wait until these things roll on over. It will be like engine swaps falling from the sky


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (jrdlr)*

You just have it linked to VW's site, wheres the list of options pkgs and colors?
I have one on reserve here at Donaldsons and they don't have info yet...I'm told.


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (G60ING)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I can't wait until these things roll on over. It will be like engine swaps falling from the sky







[HR][/HR]​You realize that a Touareg handles much like a car, right?
The Touareg can pull 0.82g on a 300ft skidpad....that's the same as an Audi A4.
I think you'll have to wait quite a long time before one of these things rolls over.


----------



## rensho (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (candywhitepassat)*

Please make available any of the less expensive TDi versions. I like the idea of the V10, but i know that will add $5k or so to the base price. I don't like it that much. The idea of a toureg is great, but at $40k+, i'm gonna look elsewhere as well.
Ideally, i'd like a toureg tdi with around 130hp+ base, for less than $30k. Otherwise, just give me a passat tdi 4motion, or a audi a4 tdi. Either way, i'll be really happy with vw/audi, even if the windows fall down and break every few months.


----------



## crazy4vws (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (rensho)*

I'd go with the V10 but cost to much.


----------



## Knife_Fighting_Monkey (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (G60ING)*

I've been saying that all along. Give me a machine I can beat the snot out of and not worry about what it's going to do to the interior.


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (Knife_Fighting_Monkey)*

I'd like the big TDI with a 6 speed tranny and the Extreme PKG. please.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (vwaudichris)*

I'd like a nice V8. Black with saddle leather interior. Six speed manual too please. In my dreams. My girlfriend is in love with the Touareg. I think it's quite handsom myself. I'd drive one.


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (vwaudichris)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'd like the big TDI with a 6 speed tranny and the Extreme PKG. please.[HR][/HR]​Umm, they all have 6-speed







. But if it's a 6-speed manual you're looking for, you can't get it, as Volkswagen doesn't have a manual transmission that (that fits in the Touareg) can handle the torque of the V10 TDI.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (candywhitepassat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do you have the following info for "US" Touaregs:
Date we shall see this veh here? *Summer 2003*
Price & options for US-or, where might I obtain this info? *hasn't been released yet*
power options (ie. v10t, v8)? *V6 and V8; delayed intro on V10 TDI*
Does VW have "overseas delivery"? *they will soon*[HR][/HR]​Oh, now the European delivery thing is news! I've always wanted to do this since I was just little and growing up. Unfortunately VW and Audi have stoped doing it. I have come within Milimeters of buying a Volvo and a BMW wagon now because they offer it. I haven't bought a new car for a lonnnnnnng time. I'd be happy to be one of their first customers to use the program.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (CarLuvrSD)*

I have a dr friend, who took european delivery on a 360 ferrari. Since he was there, he decided he would write the trip off by attending a medical seminar for a day. He drove the car there, and parked it himself amongst a bevy of other high line auto's. He came out at he end of the day and his car was stolen. His insurance didnt cover the theft in europe and the car was lost, history. Got nada. He got a lawyer, spent about 10 grand trying to get his money somehow, to no avail...
Thats life in deep pocket land eh?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (candywhitepassat)*

I'd love the V10 TDI... but getting it here to cali is another issue... but if we're talking 60,000 then it will be very very very hard for me not to take a good long look at the S6 Avant (i know, two different beasts, but you get it).
-esr


----------



## titsataki (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (esr)*

I also heard that the TDI will not pass the stricter CA emissions.
Also I agree, I would rather have the V10 TDI with a fair amount of goodies but it needs to be less than $50K. If it is I will consider it. As for now I am looking at the V8x
Cheers
Nick


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (candywhitepassat)*

W12 of course, but realistically, the V10 TDi... so that's what I chose.


----------



## 02_GTI_1.8T (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (StattlichPassat)*

W12 gas is free!


----------



## RyanDice (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: What "flavor" Touareg would you like? (candywhitepassat)*

I voted for the 5L TDI, but any of the TDI versions would suit me rather well. I can only hope for something like this in the future being available here in the US.


----------

